
It Is Your Responsibility to Follow Up - Thorondor
https://guzey.com/follow-up/
======
caryd
"This is true even for people you know personally! A story: when I wanted to
meet with a really busy friend of mine in SF, I first sent him 2 twitter DMs,
then 2 emails, and then 3 text messages, letting him know that I will keep
sending one text a day, until an email from him finally landed in my inbox
letting me know that he would love to get lunch."

That's pretty creepy. Seems like a good way to get a restraining order

